# Please Help! Have you seen this horse? Hobdayed



## DaisyOscar (17 January 2011)

Hi

Does anyone recognise this horse?
He is a 16.2 bay thoroughbred gelding
Approx 10 years old
Crib bites
Has been hobdayed so makes a strange noise when whinnying
Is solid bay with white marks on his hind coronets

He's very very friendly,loads well and has the most amazing slo-mo canter.
I sold him last July but have since been told he was sold on to England.

Imiss him deperately and really really would appreciate any information about him.
Oh and his name was Freddy but since could have been changed.

I have tons of photos, please pm.

Many thanks


----------



## DaisyOscar (1 February 2011)

bump


----------



## TallyHo123 (1 February 2011)

Can't help but BUMP


----------



## DaisyOscar (17 February 2011)

More photos



























Thanks for looking


----------

